# Moin Moin



## bitfreund (27 Aug. 2008)

Moin Moin, ich bin der Bitfreund aus NRW. Hoffe das ich hier viel Spaß habe mit euch

Grüße Bitfreund


----------



## saviola (27 Aug. 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass im Forum.


----------



## Katzun (27 Aug. 2008)

den wirste haben 

fühl dich herzlich willkommen und viel spaß beim stöbern.

grüsse,
katzun


----------



## maierchen (27 Aug. 2008)

Jo herzlich wilkommen auch von mir und viel Spaß!


----------



## Muli (31 Aug. 2008)

Hoffe auch, dass dud ich hier bei uns wohlfühlst.

Viel Spaß an Board und herzlich Willkommen!


----------

